#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Etap 14

## raz

Who has a copy of ETAP 14 with key-gen?

See More: Etap 14

----------


## orlyboy

Seems so quiet for new release of etap...

----------


## raz

Yes!!! I just have a demo of ETAP 14 :/

----------


## raz

who is working with ETAP 14?

----------


## orlyboy

Someone has posted about etap 14 and according to him it is available by request. Does anybody requested?

Thanks

----------


## raz

> Someone has posted about etap 14 and according to him it is available by request. Does anybody requested?
> 
> Thanks



Yes I tried some minutes ago.... No answer yet!

----------


## seahhh

I can help, send an email ingenieria.chile.soft@gmail.com

----------


## raz

> I can help, send an email ingenieria.chile.soft@gmail.com



Please don't sell software HERE..... this site is for sharing or exchange.... Last time I contacted you and you are a re-seller ....

----------


## cadguy

I'll work on ETAP if installation, even if demo available.

----------


## raz

> I'll work on ETAP if installation, even if demo available.



I have the demo installation file!

----------


## cadguy

yes i downloaded

----------


## raz

ok did you have lucky with key-gen?

----------


## sanyad

Any progress for Etap14?

See More: Etap 14

----------


## raz

nothing yet

----------


## raj151857

Dear Brother's Happy New year to all. Any one have ETAP 14 or 14.1 please share. Thanks in advance.

No Sale please

----------


## raj151857

Dear Brother's Happy New year to all. Any one have ETAP 14 or 14.1 please share. Thanks in advance.

No Sale please

----------


## cadguy

> dear brother's happy new year to all. Any one have etap 14 or 14.1 please share. Thanks in advance.
> 
> No sale please



happy new year

----------


## raz

Lol....................

----------


## fgf

I've shared a link to ETAPv14 but the post was removed 3 times, what's going on?
maybe the forum doesn't want too much heat when ETAP 14 was just released a few months ago, maybe wait till next ***** to post?

----------


## surgeArrester

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Sent from Mars using Tapatalk

----------


## sanyad

What is this ??? You wanna show a video..

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

we see you are not very nice but you seem very stonished?

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

we see you are not very nice but you seem very astonished?

----------


## cadguy

ETAP 14 solved.

----------


## vlady34

Excellent, now praying for a copy.

See More: Etap 14

----------


## gilbertomejiac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ETAP Releases Version 14.0
ETAP Releases Version 14.1
Designed to Deliver Unmatched Speed, Intelligence & Reliability 
This upgrade release to ETAP 14 series includes important enhancements based on the industrys latest demands including multi-language output reports and arc flash labels.
New Protective Device Settings Reports in MS Excel and Crystal Report
Enhanced Arc Flash Analyzer
Enhanced Short Circuit Analyzer
Thermal Withstand Duty Evaluation for IEC Standard
Amendment to British Standard - BS 7671: 2008-A3
Updated IEC 60364-5-52 LV Cable Sizing Standard
Updated Library Data
Enhanced U/G Raceway Systems alignment tools
Enhanced Harmonics Alert View
Revised Protective Device Library Models
License Manager Installation Enhancements
Enhanced conversion from SKM and EasyPower

ETAP 14 presentations & videos
Auto Protection & Coordination Evaluation
Reduce Man-Hours from Months to Minutes
with Star Auto-Evaluation
Find out how Star Auto-Evaluation can boost your productivity and save you time when performing protective device coordination studies.

Auto Protection and Coordination Evaluation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Multi-Language Reports
 & Arc Flash Labels

Output Reports and Arc Flash Labels are now available in 10 different languages. 

Arc Flash labels in many languages
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

English
Spanish
Chinese
Japanese
Russian
Portuguese
Korean
German
French  new
Italian  new


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 ETAP Real-Time New Features 

ETAP Real-Time
General Measurements Alarming
Enhanced Quick Navigation & Toolbar layout
Transformer Tap Control
IEC 61850 - Support up to 125 devices per data concentrator
CSV Driver Communications
Electrical & Non-Electrical Control Commands
Real-Time Continuity Coloring
ILS - Load Shedding Sequence-of-Events Recording


Enhanced Conversion Tools

Convert from SKM and EasyPower to ETAP
With the new release, we made it even easier than ever to automatically convert projects from legacy power system analysis tools to ETAP. 
Built-in conversion tools
Automatically generate multi-layered one-line diagram
Import electrical data & protective devices
SKM PowerTools
ESA EasyPower
PSS/E

----------


## lfrikns

i have it

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends. Please share ETAP 14 for sake of all brothers.

----------


## jasimfarooq@gmail.com

Could you please help me to get ETAP 14 version.

Also could you please tell me how to integrate ETAP 12.6 with ArcGIS 9.3 ?

----------


## cadguy

Ready for good exchange deals.

----------


## cadguy

> Could you please help me to get ETAP 14 version.
> 
> Also could you please tell me how to integrate ETAP 12.6 with ArcGIS 9.3 ?



If you have perfectly working ArcGIS it will be automatically integrated.

----------


## cadguy

duplicate

----------


## raz

good job cadguy!

----------


## seahhh

I have etap 14 full, ingenieria.chile.soft@gmail.com, regards

----------


## raz

> I have etap 14 full, ingenieria.chile.soft@gmail.com, regards



But you sell c r a c k ed software :/ lol

----------


## raj151857

Please share ETAP 14 with Med for all brothers. Please avoid selling on this site as this is sharing site. People who can buy can buy from ETAP.

----------


## raz

I wish ETAP 14 for my birthday ............ *.*

See More: Etap 14

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Ready for good exchange deals.



what are you interesed? money???

----------


## cadguy

..................

----------


## vlady34

> all options open.



How much are we talking about?

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

i think that cadguy do this for glory and for glory he will gives etap 14 for all the brothers

----------


## BabyBear

I hope someone could share ETAP v11, or 12, or 14 with ********. Thanks

----------


## cadguy

................

----------


## BabyBear

Cadguy,

Could you please post it here? I tried the links posted but those are all dead links. Thanks.

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Ready for good exchange deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by gilbertomejiac
> 
> ...



So difficult to negotiage. Negotiation fails.

----------


## meresfre

> Cadguy,
> 
> Could you please post it here? I tried the links posted but those are all dead links. Thanks.



I downloaded etap 11 last week but I have had problems with installation using RunAsDate. I have written my doubt on the forum for etap 11 twice but I don't know why my comments aren't showed

----------


## fathysamaha

anyone has ETAP14 please share with your brothers

----------


## raz

Etap 14  :Smile:

----------


## cadguy

...........................

See More: Etap 14

----------


## gilbertomejiac

if 10 users give you $50 USD each one? to reach $500 USD to share software cost

----------


## cadguy

.................

----------


## vlady34

I agree, I bring to $ 50; It's a price I can afford.

----------


## surgeArrester

> Negotiation will not fail if you make a valid negotiation. Anyway, I make it clear :
> 
> I need :
> 
> Digsilent 2016
> PLSCADD latest m.e.d.i.c.i.n.e (should not be packed)
> Thermoflow 25 full version unpacked m.e.d.i.c.i.n.e(not dongle emulator)
> 
> Anyone can provide?




i only have thermoflow 21

----------


## cadguy

...................

----------


## gilbertomejiac

Udemy - Electrical Engineering Simulations with Etap
4 Hours | Video: AVC (.mp4) 1280x720 30fps | Audio: AAC 48KHz 2ch | 400 MB
Genre: eLearning | Language: English



Guide in designing, and simulating power circuits, motor and transformer related circuitry using etap.

* Lectures 25

ETAP is the most powerful software in the area of Electrical Power systems. Using this software you can design and analyse your power system from the source of power all the way to the loads connected to it.

ETAP offers a suite of fully integrated electrical engineering software solutions including arc flash, load flow, short circuit, transient stability, relay coordination, cable ampacity, optimal power flow, and more.

Having the ability to work with this software will play a key-role for fresh out of school Electrical engineers, as well as those who need to expand their knowledge of power calculations in being awarded internships into top electrical power based companies.

This course is structured into 9 chapters with multiple practical examples after the theory is elaborated. We have created a great course that enables the researchers, engineers, and students to learn ETAP in less than a Week !

Electrical Engineering Simulations with Etap


Download ( NitroFlare )
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Download ( Uploaded )
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Download ( Rapidgator )
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Download ( Uploadable )
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Download (Turbobit)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Download nitroflare
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cadguy

Before linking to these sites you must keep your antivirus, anti-malware up-to-date. Or your pc is gone!!!

----------


## raz

so... Who will share ETAP 14? c'mon cadguy help the community....

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

come on cadguy there is not only money in the life there is also the prestige so think to the prestige to be the first ho gives etap 14 to the community

----------


## meresfre

yeah, we admire the skills of cadguy. He is one step to become an idol of this community

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

fore me he is the one and for ever

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> i only have thermoflow 21



Could you share me thermoflow

thanksSee More: Etap 14

----------


## cadguy

> Could you share me thermoflow
> 
> thanks



Connect to lavteam.org for thermoflow21. Register there and get tonnes of apps.

----------


## cadguy

...............

----------


## econsultd

How much time ????

----------


## raz

Cadguy please share ETAP 14

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Connect to lavteam.org for thermoflow21. Register there and get tonnes of apps.
> 
> Send me thermoflow 25 demo files if u can.



Cant find thermoflow, could you share? 
great program 

lavteam have a lot of good soft for exaple bentley substation and tower

----------


## raz

please someone share ETAP 14

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

he cadguy you promised to share etap 14 with the community so don't wait a lot because in others forum they do **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

forget my friend they are also selers

----------


## orlyboy

Thermoflow 21.0 is available in Lavteam.org

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Joule

I have thermoflow 21 I going to change for etap 14 or plscad 13.2 or pss 34**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cadguy

...............

----------


## upendran

i previously asked you EMTP and PSCAD now i have got PSCAD4.5 but EMTP3.0.0 asks for license file I dont know how to solve this can you pls help me out??
how to create a license file for emtp rv 3.0.0??


Also it would be of great help if you share etap 14??See More: Etap 14

----------


## kikxtreme

I can private exchange Etap 14 with mdicne for PowerFactory 2016 SP1 (32 and 64bit) Installers only...!!!
Hurry Up!  :Big Grin:

----------


## cadguy

...................

----------


## gussww

please mail :tenikoe@mail.ru

he have it.

----------


## cadguy

> please mail :tenikoe@mail.ru
> 
> he have it.



How you confirm?

----------


## gussww

please mail :tenikoe@mail.ru

he have it.

----------


## cadguy

That means it is you?

----------


## cadguy

...................

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

cadguy help how deserve it, and you knew them

----------


## raz

> I can private exchange Etap 14 with mdicne for PowerFactory 2016 SP1 (32 and 64bit) Installers only...!!!
> Hurry Up!



Nice deal  :Smile:  but I dont have PowerFactory 2016

----------


## raz

> I can give you 2016 sp1 installers for 2016 med.cine.



Why cadguy ask for medi.cine!!! 

Why u dont create your own medi.cine?

----------


## raz

hahahaha another re-seller xD .... EGPET is full of re-seller hahahahaha .... 

I just remember 6 year ago this place was amazing on Internet and people always shared for free with an Engineering Spirit. Now this place looks like a bit.ch. LOL





> DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.6  =80USD
> 
> 
> LOL this was his reply. 
> 
> Give him my shared link to 15.1.7. He will download for free.

----------


## ingo_dingo

But Raz, six years ago Egpet wasn't the best site, some individual Iranian websites were far better and had programs far quicker. But they closed. :-(


Six years ago Egpet was a follower and not a leader. Now it's a leader and that's where the pesky sellers hangout too. Sellers are a sign of a fresh kill and are like vultures circling above. The best thing about sellers is that they are a sign that a program has been cr.x.ed and then soon enough the programs makes it out to the forums for free. I will say that six years ago there were more programs being released with Etap 5 & 6   Digsilent 13 & 14 and SKM 6 & 7 all coming out at the same time. They were big breakthroughs back then. Now even the manufacturers seem to be slowing down their upgrades.See More: Etap 14

----------


## ingo_dingo

But Raz, six years ago Egpet wasn't the best site, some individual Iranian websites were far better and had programs far quicker. But they closed. :-(
Six years ago Egpet was a follower and not a leader. Now it's a leader and that's where the pesky sellers hangout too. Sellers are a sign of a fresh kill and are like vultures circling above. The best thing about sellers is that they are a sign that a program has been cr.x.ed and then soon enough the programs makes it out to the forums for free. I will say that six years ago there were more programs being released with Etap 5 & 6   Digsilent 13 & 14 and SKM 6 & 7 all coming out at the same time. They were big breakthroughs back then. Now even the manufacturers seem to be slowing down their upgrades.

----------


## raz

> But Raz, six years ago Egpet wasn't the best site, some individual Iranian websites were far better and had programs far quicker. But they closed. :-(
> Six years ago Egpet was a follower and not a leader. Now it's a leader and that's where the pesky sellers hangout too. Sellers are a sign of a fresh kill and are like vultures circling above. The best thing about sellers is that they are a sign that a program has been cr.x.ed and then soon enough the programs makes it out to the forums for free. I will say that six years ago there were more programs being released with Etap 5 & 6   Digsilent 13 & 14 and SKM 6 & 7 all coming out at the same time. They were big breakthroughs back then. Now even the manufacturers seem to be slowing down their upgrades.



Good arguments!

----------


## hnx

hello friendly

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hnx

***** **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

please send me ***** files. i not download....

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

some Chinese brother can help?

----------


## sanyad

Is it med****e enabled?

----------


## surgeArrester

I tried to register on the website but hasn't replied yet. Maybe it checks if you are Chinese or not. If it does, i will download and upload the file here.


Sent from Mars using Tapatalk

----------


## himmelstern

> ***** **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> please send me ***** files. i not download....



in this page is very difficult to download something.
may you have to pay to download.

----------


## himmelstern

> DIgSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.6  =80USD
> 
> 
> LOL this was his reply. 
> 
> Give him my shared link to 15.1.7. He will download for free.



I speak from my self, If you sell a software like a $100 USD, I can afford it, pay it, and buy you another kind of software, even if there is a new version I can buy You the new version with med.

But $400 UDS - $500 USD, I can't afford that amount of money, If I had a company that I recive money from this software may be, but, I use it some times, once per month, or once per two months. 

Even I buy that version, the next year I have to pay another 400 USD for the newer version upgrade. I can't afford that too.

That's my case. I think, If the price is lower you can have more sells, and more revenue. That's my opinion.

----------


## himmelstern

> hello friendly
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



thanks 
worked for me

----------


## cadguy

............

----------


## cadguy

..............

See More: Etap 14

----------


## raz

> hello friendly
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thank you!  Is the same solution that cadguy shared here????

----------


## himmelstern

It works but when I use the Star Auto-Evaluation Function the program crashes

----------


## raz

What's the problem? What OS are you using?

----------


## sophaholic

Hi himmelstern

Have med for ETAP 14 ?

----------


## PemulA

> It works but when I use the Star Auto-Evaluation Function the program crashes



I have downloaded but I dont know to install it. Anybody can give me a clue how to install it?

----------


## PemulA

> I agree 100% with you. Price varies a lot depending upon user and chance of resharing/reselling. If you are genuine user they are pretty cheap.



Cadguy,
I am a genuine user but your offer price is not affordable. What do you mean pretty cheap for genuine user. FYI, I work for electricity state company in my country.

----------


## sophaholic

> hello friendly
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



I've downloaded and extracted it.

I compared ETAP 12.6 folder and ETAP 14 folder, for ETAP 14 folder i think he miss Operation Technlogy Inc folder, because i run ETAPS64.exe (etap 14) and

required License Manager Server. Another question, did we must unisntalled ETAP previous version ? Can we use the Etaps Lic Mgr previous version ?

----------


## cadguy

..................

----------


## cadguy

..............

----------


## PemulA

> Please contact me on mail or skype.



I have already contact you but your offer price is not affordable.

----------


## sophaholic

> It works but when I use the Star Auto-Evaluation Function the program crashes



Where is location file for local DB ODBC and DB DSN for ETAP 14 ?

----------


## turi

please reupload it again all links are dead

See More: Etap 14

----------


## athenahut

Please shares me.di.cine for Etap 14.

----------


## athenahut

anyone helps to download sincal 10
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raz

> anyone helps to download sincal 10
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



The Threads is only for ETAP 14.... Please u must create your own threads.

----------


## turi

> anyone helps to download sincal 10
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



dear athenahut  
This Connection is Untrusted

----------


## turi

dear athenahut i tried to download it but i got this msg
This Connection is Untrusted

----------


## turi

dear athenahut i tried to download it but i got this msg
This Connection is Untrusted  .... plz find another save wed site

----------


## raz

> dear athenahut i tried to download it but i got this msg
> This Connection is Untrusted  .... plz find another save wed site



please only send comments regarding to ETAP 14.. thank you

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Dear Raz,
etap14 works only on 64 bit computer and not on 32 bit computer.
Regards
Sanjeev chhabra

----------


## sanyad

ETAP14-- Posted on 4shared--It is asking for Hardware Protection... x64 windows 10

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> dear athenahut i tried to download it but i got this msg
> This Connection is Untrusted  .... plz find another save wed site



the key and the pc had to have the same hour and time zone to run

----------


## sophaholic

any solutions how to install etap 14 from - posted 4shared - ?

----------


## sanyad

@sophaholic : It seems to be a potable or ready to run show. Not need installation. Just run ETAP executable file. but not *****ed.

See More: Etap 14

----------


## sophaholic

> @sophaholic : It seems to be a potable or ready to run show. Not need installation. Just run ETAP executable file. but not *****ed.



@sanyad

I knew it potable, when I executable etaps64.exe --> required license manager

When I apply "etap 14 faulty solution" ( I got from this forum, but forgot where), the license manager box is disappeared. So, I test to open example file but a message box appear and said : there is no DB ODBC setup for Etap and there is no DB DSN setup for Etap ...

I stuck in this step ... Any ideas how to setup DB ODBC and DB DSN ?

----------


## dejang84

@sophaholic

Could you please reupload "etap 14 faulty solution"?
It seems that original link has been removed.

----------


## sanyad

@sophaholic : Sorry Brother. I dont know how to do that. Rather I didn't have that faulty Etap solution you mentioned here. Will wait for a perfect med. Till then Etap12.6 can be used. We are even not harnessing the capabilities of 12.6. People have done good job in v5......v11.
Don't worry , meds will be available in this or other chinese forums. Time is the key..

----------


## surgeArrester

Could someone reupload etap fault solution? I want to try this version of etap..


Sent from Mars using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

I was able to make this version of etap run by manually configuring the OBDC setup.
Go to Others Folder
Install SQL
Run *.bat

Here is my review of using the software: (i am assuming that the c.r.a.c.k. -"etap_faulty_solution" works ok")

1. This is for 64 bit. 
2. This is portable. Errors are expected.
3. The c.r.a.c.k. removes the Etap's dependency to its license manager.
4. Reporting doesn't work.
5. Analysis modules are okay so far.
6. Study Case editor runs okay during the first few moments. If report manager is click. The Study Case Editor says "resource is required". Maybe this is due to that fact that this version is not installed. It needs some program dependencies.
7. Panel Systems sometimes works. If report manager is click. The Study Case Editor says "resource is  required". Maybe this is due to that fact that this version is not  installed. It needs some program dependencies.

I haven't tried all features. I also havent tried auto star feature. But etap star works.


*****UPDATE******

The features changes in due time. Some components (for ex. motors), don't work after some time. Same with the other components. I guess I 'll have to ETAP v11 again. hehe..

----------


## mukhriz

if 100USD deal is on above that..have to think.i thought this forum for sharing oso

----------


## gilbertomejiac

ETAPS64.exe must be runned first time on administrator mode

before run ETAP you must install:
ETAP requires the following prerequiste software.
These software will be automatically installed if not detected.
 Microsoft .NET Framework v4.0
 Microsoft .NET Framework v4.5
 Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Express (x64)
 Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Express LocalDB (x64)
 Microsoft Windows Update (KB2670838)

this version is very faulty, some times you are going to edit components and the program shows errors, like the the component is not installed, you must close and open again ETAP 14. "resource is required"

a friend told me that he bought an original version of ETAP 14 and this is very faulty. beacuse software is not so friendly with MySQL, software is on adaptation process (and left using MS access database that used on previus versions), software has too many bugs, is not related with meds, he must update continusly ETAP to solve this, ETAP 14 version is like a Windows vista example, is more beautyful but very faulty. he downloaded the last version of 14,1 and works ok, but some times he need to call to ETAP technical service, and they stay all the day configuring this software to run ok by a remote connection.

prefer using etap 12.6.5 version. but this also fails with complex and big systems and to many composite network. Etap 11 works ok and functions are almost the same

---------

Other Software Requirements
  Internet Explorer 10 or higher (or minimum version level specified by the Operating System) Microsoft .NET Framework v3.5 (SP1) Microsoft .NET Framework v4.0 Microsoft .NET Framework v4.5 Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 (SP2) Microsoft Windows Update (KB2670838) Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Express (x64) Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Express LocalDB (x64) Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Native Client (x64) Microsoft SQL Management Studio 2012 (x64)

----------


## cadguy

.....

----------


## cadguy

...................

----------


## mukhriz

discount pls

----------


## sanyad

> Could someone reupload etap fault solution? I want to try this version of etap..
> 
> 
> Sent from Mars using Tapatalk



Here's Faulty Solution:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards

SANYAD

----------


## surgeArrester

> Here's Faulty Solution:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Thanks sanyad but no need. You even thanked my post, for I already tested. How did i tested it if i didn't have the faulty solution?See More: Etap 14

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

he surgeArrester i applied the faulty solution to etap but when i tried to run it it told that some DLL are missing (i don't make the manually configuration ) can you explain more how to do this configuration

----------


## sanyad

The faulty ***** ***** 2 files.
one Etap64 exe file and another some dll file.
Check it ***** was done well.

----------


## surgeArrester

> he surgeArrester i applied the faulty solution to etap but when i tried to run it it told that some DLL are missing (i don't make the manually configuration ) can you explain more how to do this configuration



I have already said in my previous post. If there is difficulty in understanding english, i can not make any more it. I can only translate in my own native tongue.

----------


## sanyad

> Thanks sanyad but no need. You even thanked my post, for I already tested. How did i tested it if i didn't have the faulty solution?



My Mistake.Someone was insisting for faulty solution of Etap

----------


## dejang84

> My Mistake.Someone was insisting for faulty solution of Etap



I was asking for reupload.
Thank you very much.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

there is no dll files in the faulty****** folder can you send theme to me pleas

----------


## himmelstern

Found another ETAP 14

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and meds **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

to run 4Shared Version you need to install previusly listed software that is on \ETAP 1400\Other folder\

Software Requirements
Internet Explorer 10 or higher (or minimum version level specified by the Operating System)Microsoft .NET Framework v3.5 (SP1)Microsoft .NET Framework v4.0Microsoft .NET Framework v4.5Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 (SP2)Microsoft Windows Update (KB2670838)Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Express (x64)Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Express LocalDB (x64)Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Native Client (x64)Microsoft SQL Management Studio 2012 (x64)

----------


## himmelstern

In our company we have an original License of ETAP 14.1


We have a limited number of buses and applications.
Original License is more stable

*Benefits using an original license:* 
Technical SupportA private Forum: were you can download tips, inquires, you can ask for a new device and within a week ETAP give you the device model for your library. And advanced user tips,Upgrades.

*Disadvantages:*
PricingLimited users and locations to run ETAP by keyLimited features and buses.

Another thing is that if a client gave you an ETAP 14 file, its impossible to downgrade, to a previous version. You have to model it again in previous version. If the previous version file its upgraded, or opened and saved in a new version, the file cant be used again in a previous version. 

If you are regular user of ETAP (everyday) you note that cra.ked version by lavteam have many issues of ETAP 12.6, you note that basic functions are not available, even if in help and about menu are enabled. If you are not ETAP regular user, you note that ETAP crac.ked version works always ok.

ETAP by month are developing upgrades, By year original resellers or representatives had a lot of CDs that ETAP give them by their upgrades. Most of them are Bugs. That amount of Disk become trash by month.


If you work with Digsilent and Neplan is more stable and dont have many issues. ETAP invest in investigation every year to develop upgrades, half of their personal are focused on Electrical Engineering and the other half are focused in prevent piracy. 

But If you used 12.6 and 14.1 Version, The new version have some new modules, but is basically the same, the same core structure, is more graphic developed version, like new versions of AutoCAD and MS Office, some new libraries, some views, some new menus, but basically its the same.

If you save a project and a case of study or file and you run it on ETAP 7, later on 11, 12.5 and 14, the results are different, sometimes the difference at results are quite big. ETAP recommends to use last version for that reason.

ETAP 12.6 version crac.ked by lavteam version when you use the STAR MODULE in a proyect and save the software becomes inestable.

----------


## cadguy

..............

----------


## himmelstern

Another thing is if you create a file in a crac.ked version, work on it, and later is opened in an original version. ETAP original version tell to ETAP's servers that you are working with a pirate version on a specific IP, Server, company, city, country, user and SO. An ETAP communicate letter will arrive to your company. the same case is for PLS-CADD.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

thank himmelstern for your post

----------


## cadguy

....................

See More: Etap 14

----------


## raz

................

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

he SurgeArrester i finally make it run but stile a little problem ,how to manually create the OBDC file so pleas explain i am newness in computers

----------


## mukhriz

got this error.

----------


## sanyad

@mukhriz:

Run the p***ch inside the ETAP14 folder where Etap64.exe is located..

----------


## mukhriz

i have PF15

----------


## surgeArrester

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Nice one!!!..cant believe this is happening..

----------


## sanyad

Share it..

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

i finally succeed to make it run thanks to all of you guys and specially SurgeArrester (you can't be more clear) all we need is learnning

----------


## sophaholic

> i finally succeed to make it run thanks to all of you guys and specially SurgeArrester (you can't be more clear) all we need is learnning



How about study case ? can you edit case by study case ?

----------


## himmelstern

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



you have to click in dots and give the location of etaps64.exe on ETAP1400 Folder. the same case for the dll that is required.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

i can edit a study case but when i tried to make a power flow analysis it crash same things with rapport manger i think it is a very bad c***ked  etap

----------


## sanyad

My bad... Hope for the best....

See More: Etap 14

----------


## fgf

*Dear All,

OK..this is going to be a bit long
I am the original up-loader of the 4-shared files, if you don't believe me I will post this message on the files message box,
the files were originally for egpet 
only as this is a community where people share stuff, I did not password protect it as I know how annoying it is to download a password protected file,
and why bother? This is a free site and anyone can sign up anyways

Please keep it mind that NO ONE, I REPEAT, NO ONE IS RIGHT in this shit of a mess

Large companies sell their products way too expensive for the general public, this usually ends up the rich being richer
Resellers sees the supply and demand and uses this as a way to make a living ,even though they are annoying as hell and plauge the forums
And finally, You, me , along with everyone else who just wants to use free software, even though it was created through hard work

SO FINALLY
F u all

P.S...Some of you have some re*

----------


## fgf

*I wasn't done yet,

Some of you have some respect and stop begging, assuming you are all engineers for crying out loud!
It really puts people off from wanting to help, and resellers just target you anyways
Put yourself in the position and imagine,

1.You walk into a room and everyone is begging you to show them your trade even though you get nothing in return
2.You walk into a room and everyone is discussing a trade you are familiar with ,each adding to the conversation and helping out

Which group would you want to help out?*

----------


## cadguy

Posting of the Decade .........

----------


## mukhriz

> Posting of the Decade .........



im begging ...

----------


## mukhriz

> i can edit a study case but when i tried to make a power flow analysis it crash same things with rapport manger i think it is a very bad c***ked  etap



........................................

----------


## cadguy

...............

----------


## mukhriz

it means you are the only hope..no wonder..i dreamt of you this few days...

----------


## himmelstern

some one donloaded this link?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mukhriz

link for?

----------


## himmelstern

> some one donloaded this link?
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## sophaholic

> 



Anyone does download it ?

----------


## mukhriz

> Anyone does download it ?




is this E14?

 dont understand chineseSee More: Etap 14

----------


## sophaholic

Any update for ETAP 14 med ?

----------


## fgf

The translator is very bad, the file ETAP需求輸入介面導入.rar is not a m.e.d.i.c.i.n.e,
it's just a tutorial on key data entry in ETAP for non english reading chinese ppl,

also the site uses a points system, you gain points by creating threads and uploading files,
you could create multiple accounts and give your self points if you really wanted to

----------


## surgeArrester

ETAP 16 is coming

----------


## kikxtreme

I already have Etap 16 beta!  :Big Grin:

----------


## nodongle.biz

With the med?  :Smile: 

By the way, what is new in the version 16?

----------


## mukhriz

since E16 is coming,can someone share m3d for E14?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## cadguy

Wait to welcome E16. Scenario may change. Before that try to build up good bonding.

----------


## raz

> Wait to welcome E16. Scenario may change. Before that try to build up good bonding.



You broke your promise.

----------


## mukhriz

> Wait to welcome E16. Scenario may change. Before that try to build up good bonding.



what kind of bonding you ate lookin for? 
pls clarify?


Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## seahhh

it's beta version....

----------


## mukhriz

so,when can we have E14 full function,anyone?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## califor

Good way for run this soft is from emulator =)



I have it make me V.14.1  :02.47 Tranquillity: 

califorSee More: Etap 14

----------


## mukhriz

> Good way for run this soft is from emulator =)
> 
> I have it make me V.14.1 
> 
> califor



you have the m3d? share pls

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## kikxtreme

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kikxtreme

I need 14.1 m3dicin3... if you want, I can exchange with Omicron 3.1 full... 
Inbox plz!  :Smile:

----------


## surgeArrester

INBOX


Sent from Mars using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

INBOX
INBOX
INBOX
INBOX



Sent from Mars using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

when can someone share the m3d?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

who has E14/14.1 installer?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

> who has E14/14.1 installer?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



I have the installer of ETAP 14.1 without ********  :Frown:

----------


## mukhriz

> I have the installer of ETAP 14.1 without ********



can share bro?
hope can find someone to habe a look on it
 2 sellers offered usd 300 and usd400 for it..  :Frown:

----------


## khedr

> I have the installer of ETAP 14.1 without ********



kindly share it

----------


## khedr

> when can someone share the m3d?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



kindly share etap installer

----------


## mukhriz

> kindly share etap installer



lookin for the installer

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using TapatalkSee More: Etap 14

----------


## raz

maybe later ...

----------


## user82

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raz

I have ETAP 14 and ETAP 14.1 but just the installation files. I am looking for a key solution  :Smile:

----------


## mukhriz

> I have ETAP 14 and ETAP 14.1 but just the installation files. I am looking for a key solution



can u share the files?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

> can u share the files?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



maybe later

----------


## raz

Cadguy has a solution for ETAP 14 and 14.1

----------


## raz

> can u share the files?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



Do you have PLS-CADD 14?

----------


## himmelstern

this is etap 14 faulty; file rar name is wrong, says 10 but is 14.00
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mukhriz

> Cadguy has a solution for ETAP 14 and 14.1



USD500

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

> this is etap 14 faulty; file rar name is wrong, says 10 but is 14.00
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



hopefully someone can fix it

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

who got etap14....who got etap14..eberibody is looking for etap......huhuhu

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

that's true and cadguy is dead :/

See More: Etap 14

----------


## mukhriz

> that's true and cadguy is dead :/



hes alive..he offered me usd500 for e1r..some.other has it but of coz exchanhe exchange

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

...... Lol

----------


## fgf

So far, not running into any problems with the *Ahem* "Faulty" *Ahem* "ETAP 10"

Is this a new way to deceive resellers and copyright police?

so..."Ahem", Hope someone uploads a working ETAP14


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raz

..........  :Frown:

----------


## himmelstern

from a cra.cked sofrware vendor

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cadguy

> hes alive..he offered me usd500 for e1r..some.other has it but of coz exchanhe exchange
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



Mukhriz ! you are false. You mailed me you own Powerfactory 2016 SP2 and I agreed to exchange that with e14 solution, even e14.1. But you did not show any interest.

----------


## mukhriz

> Mukhriz ! you are false. You mailed me you own Powerfactory 2016 SP2 and I agreed to exchange that with e14 solution, even e14.1. But you did not show any interest.



it is only a test..i just want lure you and it seems you will cooperate when you need something....

will you share the med for e14..everybody wants it..in some other post someone mentioned you put a price of usd2000 for e14...mine is only an analogy of someone who is trying to do selling.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## Honey59

Hi Cadguy
I was writing you about Powerfactory 2016 SP2. I have the instalations files but I dont have the med. You didnt answer my e-mail. I need Etap 14.1 because Ill run Arc Flash case... Please are you still interested...?

----------


## mukhriz

> Hi Cadguy
> I was writing you about Powerfactory 2016 SP2. I have the instalations files but I don&#180;t have the med. You didn&#180;t answer my e-mail. I need Etap 14.1 because I&#180;ll run Arc Flash case... Please are you still interested...?



his deal is complicated.same when i was dealing with him last time..end up i got nothing.time will tell whether we can get e14 or not..patient.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## cadguy

mukhriz, as you mentioned in your post, you own almost all latest versions of electrical softs only except et14. May I know how much you shared here? You share all of them here and I'll share et, deal????

----------


## surgeArrester

> mukhriz, as you mentioned in your post, you own almost all latest versions of electrical softs only except et14. May I know how much you shared here? You share all of them here and I'll share et, deal????



Good point cad guy..hihi

----------


## fgf

Guys i"ll share porn

See More: Etap 14

----------


## surgeArrester

> Guys i"ll share porn



Does it have full modules? Hihi

----------


## raz

> guys i"ll share porn



...... HAHAHA ........... Porn videos instead of ETAP 14

----------


## raz

> Mukhriz ! you are false. You mailed me you own Powerfactory 2016 SP2 and I agreed to exchange that with e14 solution, even e14.1. But you did not show any interest.



cadguy is back

----------


## mukhriz

> cadguy is back



welcome back....welcome back with m3ds

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

> welcome back....welcome back with m3ds
> 
> sent from my asus_t00j using tapatalk



................................. Plop!

----------


## mukhriz

Faulty 12.6, faulty 14.0, faulty 14.1...who has good solution for these...hmmmmm

----------


## raz

> faulty 12.6, faulty 14.0, faulty 14.1...who has good solution for these...hmmmmm



............. Lol

----------


## himmelstern

who has the cr.ack of 14.1 the faulty?

----------


## raz

> who has the cr.ack of 14.1 the faulty?



I have it :O)

----------


## himmelstern

> who has the cr.ack of 14.1 the faulty?



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] THIS is for ETAP 14.0
 do you have the solution for 14.1 ?? could you share with me?

----------


## heh_021

Please share to key for active program ...

----------


## sounakroy

ETAP 12.6 is available and its not faulty... but searching for ETAP 14 & Amtech prodesign ...any suggestion?

See More: Etap 14

----------


## Minfo

hi
i need this Case Study of ETAP eTrax Module:
 "*Integrated System Modeling for Traction Power Systems*"
This Case Study is available for download from the ETAP website.
If anyone can download it and share it here. or send to me (Ma_1411@yahoo.com)

Thanks for your help

----------


## surgeArrester

Ok


Sent from Mars using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

............................

----------


## himmelstern

.............

----------


## surgeArrester

> I used ETAP 14.0 and ETAP 14.1 with a original license.
> 
> I know why the faulty cr.ack is unestable. 
> 
> I used 14.1 for first time and crashed 4 times in a day, using the original one, with serial code and usb licence manager. in another computer the  version 14.1 must be uninstalled and reinstalled again, some one was working with it, two days latter the program crashed, and never started again. 
> 
> per day may be one time the software can't continue runing and must be closed from the task manager and be restarted again, only using load flow, short circuit, and protection coordination study modules, and small systems.



Gilberto, whenever etap fails and closes (etap 11 or new etap with license) it is already connected with the license. If you open etap, it will say license checkout or already used. That is why you have to restart the license manager. 

In etap 12.6 the blah blah version, even if without the license manager etap runs.

I guess that why they releasing etap 16 too early.. Neplan, digsilent and cyme are much stable.

----------


## PemulA

> I used ETAP 14.0 and ETAP 14.1 with a original license.
> 
> I know why the faulty cr.ack is unestable. 
> 
> I used 14.1 for first time and crashed 4 times in a day, using the original one, with serial code and usb licence manager. in another computer the  version 14.1 must be uninstalled and reinstalled again, some one was working with it, two days latter the program crashed, and never started again. 
> 
> per day may be one time the software can't continue runing and must be closed from the task manager and be restarted again, only using load flow, short circuit, and protection coordination study modules, and small systems.



Dear himmelstern,
Could you share ETAP 14 installer. I would like to try using the faulty cr.ack. I know you shared a lot for ETAP's thing on kickass *******. Thanks

----------


## himmelstern

................

----------


## nexino

> I used ETAP 14.0 and ETAP 14.1 with a original license.
> 
> I know why the faulty cr.ack is unestable. 
> 
> I used 14.1 for first time and crashed 4 times in a day, using the original one, with serial code and usb licence manager. in another computer the  version 14.1 must be uninstalled and reinstalled again, some one was working with it, two days latter the program crashed, and never started again. 
> 
> per day may be one time the software can't continue runing and must be closed from the task manager and be restarted again, only using load flow, short circuit, and protection coordination study modules, and small systems.



does it mean ETAP v14 & v14.1 is unstable??

----------


## mukhriz

Still hoping someone will RE 14 and 14.1..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

> Still hoping someone will RE 14 and 14.1..
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



focus on ETAP 16  :Smile:

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

etap14 works ,just instal the version 14.1 providede on 4shared on you computer after that merge(copy and replace) the portable version with the faulty solution and use the new etap64 to lunch the programme

----------


## mukhriz

> etap14 works ,just instal the version 14.1 providede on 4shared on you computer after that merge(copy and replace) the portable version with the faulty solution and use the new etap64 to lunch the programme



by working, is it still considered unstable or stable?


Sent from my ASUS_T00J using TapatalkSee More: Etap 14

----------


## PemulA

> etap14 works ,just instal the version 14.1 providede on 4shared on you computer after that merge(copy and replace) the portable version with the faulty solution and use the new etap64 to lunch the programme



Dear nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr,

What do you mean with "the new etap64"? is this etaps64.exe as a result of ***** process using the faulty solution? thanks

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

yes of corse

----------


## PemulA

Dear All,
I would like to have suggestion from all of you regarding use etap14_faulty_solution for ETAP 14. My experience after applying etap14_faulty_solution, running ETAP did not work due to the license problem. And then I have tried to solve the problem using RunAsDate as suggestion in this thread and i got success once. But when I tried to install ETAP 14 on another PC using the same procedure, since then I was never  success. The license problem always appear. 
Is there anybody have solution to this matter or have the detail instruction how to use etap14_faulty_solution? thanks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mukhriz

> Dear All,
> I would like to have suggestion from all of you regarding use etap14_faulty_solution for ETAP 14. My experience after applying etap14_faulty_solution, running ETAP did not work due to the license problem. And then I have tried to solve the problem using RunAsDate as suggestion in this thread and i got success once. But when I tried to install ETAP 14 on another PC using the same procedure, since then I was never  success. The license problem always appear. 
> Is there anybody have solution to this matter or have the detail instruction how to use etap14_faulty_solution? thanks
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



we need ionioni...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

> we need ionioni...    
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



I know, we need ionioni but he does not need us  :Peaceful:  :Peaceful:  :Peaceful:

----------


## surgeArrester

> Dear All,
> I would like to have suggestion from all of you regarding use etap14_faulty_solution for ETAP 14. My experience after applying etap14_faulty_solution, running ETAP did not work due to the license problem. And then I have tried to solve the problem using RunAsDate as suggestion in this thread and i got success once. But when I tried to install ETAP 14 on another PC using the same procedure, since then I was never  success. The license problem always appear. 
> Is there anybody have solution to this matter or have the detail instruction how to use etap14_faulty_solution? thanks
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Did you copy all files or the etaps64.exe only?

In my case, I just restarted the LM and changed the time zone.

But still same error, resource unavailable afterwards..

----------


## mukhriz

> I know, we need ionioni but he does not need us



I'm positive he will assist..  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

> Did you copy all files or the etaps64.exe only?
> 
> In my case, I just restarted the LM and changed the time zone.
> 
> But still same error, resource unavailable afterwards..



I just unzip and applied etap14_faulty_solution but it did not work ...

----------


## mukhriz

hello everyone

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

> hello everyone
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



Hello again  :Peaceful:

----------


## mukhriz

......

----------


## fgf

> by working* is it still considered unstable or stable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk





Hey guys* ever since ETAP 14.1 and ETAP 16 came out* i've been messing around and cadguys faulty seems to have unfaulted a little*

What i have :
1.ETAP 1400 (cadguy's faulty)
2.ETAP 1410 (no med)
3.ETAP 1600 (no med)
4.WIN 10
5.SQL database 64

What happened was I installed ETAP1400* applied cadguys faulty solution* then i installed ETAP1410* press yes to everything (overwrite licence manager etc). installed ETAP1600* press yes to everything (overwrite licence manager etc). Restart computer.

and Voil!
what used to cause crashs doesn't seem to anymore

I don't know coding and i don't know why.
I am just sharing what happened

Give it a try and see if it happens to your ETAP 1400See More: Etap 14

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

Dos etap16 work

----------


## fgf

wtf man...seriously...w......t......f......

everytime i post something like this 
my inbox gets pm bombed..
context is important* please understand that i have helped the first few by posting links and explaining in laymen s term to help the first few forum users that pm me

rage mode on:

Are you fuks so lazy you can't search the forum for the download link yourself?!* do you not fukin like to do homework?

Also*Do you fuks not read English?! Goo-GOO-GAH-GAH?! A*B*C*D*E?!
I wrote in my post i don't know coding* and that is cadguy's faulty

and even if i did know coding* i wouldn't share it with stupid fuks like you who just want everything handed to you.

:end rage.


No etap 1600 is not working with cadguys faulty solution.

----------


## mukhriz

We should end Etap ( 14 or 16) threads.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

Don't overreacted my friend it was just a question and we are here for sharing experiences

----------


## mukhriz

We should end Etap ( 14 or 16) threads.

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

_faulty solution work only for etap 14 and thasen't work for 14.1 and 16

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

and etap 14 with this so!lution is instable (unusable)

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## himmelstern

............

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## nodongle.biz

ETAP 14 / 14.1 and latest 16.0 have smart internal protection.



My solution is stable and supports latest 16.0 as well as 14.0 and 14.1 and have not such bugs* as public solutions.See More: Etap 14

----------


## mukhriz

> ETAP 14 / 14.1 and latest 16.0 have smart internal protection.
> 
> My solution is stable and supports latest 16.0 as well as 14.0 and 14.1 and have not such bugs* as public solutions.



How much?

----------


## fgf

> no intent to be rude... but are you sure isn't just "wishful-thinking"? i haven't tried the existing solutions since people were saying they don't work and also bcs i started my "fixing" with 16 and after that back-ported it to 14.x. but from what i know i fail to understand how installing 14.1 and 16 will make things better for an improperly working 14 (other than for those who didn't fixed the sql server installation manually if the 14 was the "portable" version). the ETAP installations are completely separated so installing 14.1 for eg will not modify a thing in the 14 folder.



it could be something totally different*
yeah i hope i'm not misguiding people on a wild goose chase

----------


## fgf

Before what was causing 100% crashes : 
Component *Generator and  MOTOR taping on Nameplate or rating tab*
Analysis : *Running Arc-flash*
Reporting : *Any type of output report to excel or PDF*

100% crashes was unusable* the only way to change nameplate/rating data was to change it in the MDB file or change it in 12.6 and convert it again * was definitely unusable


now none of the 100% crashes from before happen*
again* i don't know coding* maybe it's the database(sql oracle) version?
maybe someone can ask cadguy

----------


## fgf

> Don't overreacted my friend it was just a question and we are here for sharing experiences



Sorry* the rage wasn't directed towards you

The English as a second language is harsh too* 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] was able to find download links and share them here from chinese websites using *Google translate*

It just shows how much determination and effort someone is willing to put in

messaging someone " please provite ETAP 14 med and installation file to me"
... is not alot

----------


## mukhriz

I will try all those steps

----------


## fgf

I think i have figured out part of the problem*

Back when ETAP 14 just came out* The first uploaded ETAP1400 was
I installed ETAP14 and Copied all the files inside the "C:\ETAP1400" files
and uploaded onto 4shared. (Yes* I am the original uploader of the files and that is my 4 shared account. So i know what i am talking about.
back then when i uploaded the DVD image the link always gets deleted)

Someone linked it here and called it a "protable version ETAP1400"
it was the only uploaded ETAP1400 at the time* and is the one cadguy used to create his "etap1400_faulty_solution"

Faulty because it is* well * not complete (portable)

Now that it is easy to get ETAP1400 install files*
you can just "Modify/Repair" the portable files and it will be less faulty

Give it a try!






> hello friendly
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...







> It works but when I use the Star Auto-Evaluation Function the program crashes

----------


## mukhriz

....

----------


## PemulA

> What are the conclusion for 14.0?



No conclusion* just try it  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## surgeArrester

> What are the conclusion for 14.0?



I therefore conclude that the conclusion concludes the conclusion. :-)

----------


## himmelstern

...............

----------


## mukhriz

.....

----------


## AuroraBorealis

> Yeahh ..i want to try too
> 
> 
> I hv it



hi mukhriz can you share with me your etap14 installation file? PM me for the download link...thanksSee More: Etap 14

----------


## mukhriz

....

----------


## AuroraBorealis

> I just wondering why ppl still want 14 when they have the *****s for the latest



ok no problem for me even if you can provide etap 16...lols..

----------


## mukhriz

....

----------


## surgeArrester

actually* if it is shared* i want it. i recently removed my etap 16..

----------


## mukhriz

Lucky 12.6 no longer has the error or nuisance message

----------


## himmelstern

.........

----------


## Key Dump

Hi* if anyone has the original ETAP dongle
contact me
Can i create the emulator for this community

----------


## nodongle.biz

HASP SRM key emulator for ETAP 14/16 can be prepared even without data from an original HASP SRM key.  :Smile: 
So* you can proceed to make the emulator.

----------


## PemulA

> HASP SRM key emulator for ETAP 14/16 can be prepared even without data from an original HASP SRM key. 
> So* you can proceed to make the emulator.



Let's say if I have HSP SRM key emolator* is it automatically to run ETAP 14/16 without activation code?

----------


## nodongle.biz

The activation code related to client number only.
Not to the emulator.

----------


## Key Dump

If exact if you get the emulator does not need the activation code for ETAP

----------


## nodongle.biz

It is wrong.


Activation code is an additional layer of the protection.See More: Etap 14

----------


## abes

Can someone share the HASP SRM emulator?

----------


## sharklasers1

Dear Sir*
I am facing problem in my short circuit study regarding Idc component of current after report generation. Min delay time in my HT breaker  is considering 0.055 sec. ABB VD-4 breaker. I want to know what value shall we input in min. delay as per IEC in Circuit breaker? How can i remove my Idc error highlighted in red in my report.

----------


## ysakran

can any one share etap 14 with me

----------


## juanitototatola

Please can anyone share etap 14 with me??? I need very urgent.!!!!

----------


## asadikum

google it

----------

